# freeradius loadbalance



## bsd_gkn (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello
I need to install a radius system with 300 clients. But just in case I want to set up two. I will also try to cluster the MySQL servers. But I want to balance the load on the radius servers. How do I load balance Freeradius?


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2017)

https://wiki.freeradius.org/config/Load-balancing
http://lists.freeradius.org/pipermail/freeradius-users/2012-July/061876.html


----------

